# Laproscopic Parastomal hernia repair



## Jamescot11 (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone know what the CPT code is for laparoscopic repair of a parastomal hernia?


----------



## banumathy (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought there is no specific code for lap parastomal herna you need to code unlisted code 44238 and submit with documentation.

can anyone answer me do we use 49659 for this scenario?


Banu.CPC


----------



## lindacoder (Nov 16, 2009)

I use the unlisted code 44799 for laparoscopic repair comparable to open code 44346 if revision is also performed.


----------



## dhoover2112 (Feb 20, 2015)

*44346*



lindacoder said:


> I use the unlisted code 44799 for laparoscopic repair comparable to open code 44346 if revision is also performed.



44346 is the correct code for a laparoscopic parastoma hernia repair...


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (Apr 15, 2016)

Try with 49654 or 49655 since parastomal (on or around the stoma which is small surgical opening; in other words small incision) hernia occurs at previous incision site...


----------



## rbandaru (Apr 28, 2016)

A parastomal hernia is a type of incisional hernia that allows protrusion of abdominal contents through the abdominal wall defect created during ostomy formation. Need clear documentation of stoma site (colostomy/ ilieostomy) for specific CPT code.
We can give 49659 for Laparoscopic hernia repair.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------

